
Do we need a blockchain to be decentralized? - benmdi
I&#x27;m hosting a webinar conversation with Alex Hillman discussing the idea of decentralization and whether blockchain is really needed to achieve it. I&#x27;d love to hear the communities thoughts on questions to ask and things to discuss.<p>Alex Hillman is the co-founder of IndyHall- one of the earliest, longest running, and most respected coworking communities in the world. He&#x27;s also an entrepreneur, developer, speaker, prolific writer, podcast host, and all around expert in building community. Despite having his reservations around blockchain and cryptocurrencies, Alex is a self-described fan of decentralization.<p>I always pay attention when smart people like Alex are skeptical. Should be a great convo, and would love to hear what y&#x27;all think. Here&#x27;s the link for the webinar if you&#x27;re interested!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.crowdcast.io&#x2F;e&#x2F;do-we-need-a-blockchain
======
wmf
There was tons of work on decentralized P2P technology from 2000-2008 that
didn't involve blockchain (because it wasn't invented yet).

